# Wayback Machine



## Browniestuff (Jan 21, 2009)

So I was looking for an old thread that had a link to Stuffed Online via the wayback machine and can't find it. Can someone post a new link?


----------



## wolffeeder (Mar 11, 2009)

http://web.archive.org/web/20020822153559/www.stuffedonline.com/stories.htm


----------

